# monkey puzzel trees



## mark ormond (Feb 16, 2007)

Got some going from seed any one tell me anything about feeding them.
Mark


----------



## beaverbeard (Feb 16, 2007)

Have you tried bananas, or grapes as a special treat?


----------



## mark ormond (Feb 16, 2007)

No PG TIPS


----------



## Pinky_legs (Feb 16, 2007)

I enjoy a good jigsaw puzzel with a nice cup of erb tea!


----------



## beaverbeard (Feb 16, 2007)

Aint the tea working then? Have you tried warming the pot before hand, I find it helps! Failing that, change brands:monkey:


----------



## begleytree (Feb 16, 2007)

by monkey puzzle are we talking baobab?


----------



## Ianab (Feb 16, 2007)

Probably Araucaria araucana?

I dont think they need any particular special care, just a good rich soil. They may not tolerate heavy frost when they are young, dont know if thats a problem in your climate or not? 

Cheers

Ian


----------



## Newt* (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi Mark,

I found this site but it appears they recommend growing with some compost in the mix. Doesn't say anything about fertilizer.
http://www.victorialodging.com/monkeypuzzle/sowing-seeds-monkey-puzzle-tree.htm

Newt


----------



## beaverbeard (Feb 17, 2007)

Mark, you must have the patience of a saint if you are prepared to wait 5 years before it gets any taller than the grass!! I hope it means LONG grass!!
Very interesting information there Newt


----------



## bigbadbob (Feb 17, 2007)

I had one 20 years ago. I bought it when it was 6-8 inches high. I planted it in gravel and did nothing to it and it grew fine. I think once they get above the grass they grow up one year and out the next. It survived many frosts.
bob


----------

